# Pedigree



## Jonathan Hoffnagle (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey just wondering what people thought of this pedigree... http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/468630.html

It's my boy's grandfather. His son had a limited registration and sired my pup. I know, damn back yard breeders and I agree. I didn't know what I was getting back then but I am more than happy about it now. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

If you aare pleased then that's good enough. The mother's side of this ped. ( Who knows )


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Some consistant tracking titles in the sire's side. FH


----------

